# Move to another town!



## Bravedart (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello! So on my other human characters I have seen the option of move to another town. I have looked it up on the Internet to see of what happens but with not much information. Can someone tell me how it works? Do you have the same villagers? Different Map? If you have a different map, when you reset for a different map do you have to do the whole move in process again? Do you have to start up in a tent again? I have a few questions and I'd appreciate if someone could answer! Thanks!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

only side characters can move to a different town, not the mayor. the character 'moves' to a new game on a different 3ds to become that game's mayor. youll keep your encyclopedia, bells, storage stuff. not sure about other things. pretty sure you start in a tent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend moving in this game. Unlike Wild World, you can't jump in between towns.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 6, 2014)

I moved my second character to a new town a few months ago.Here's how it worked for me:
-You'll need two ACNL cartridges, and two 3DS's
-As you know,only a non-mayor character can move to a new town.They will become mayor of the new town.
-Your house,your inventory and your bells all transfer to your new town.Anything that's in your mailbox or stuff you're selling in Re-tail will not transfer over.
-Once your character transfers to the new cartridge,it's pretty much just like doing a new town reset.You can pick the map you want and you can also reset for the villagers you want.
-To sum up,your moving non-mayor character will become mayor in a brand new town with new villagers and a new map but they will still have their existing house,inventory and bells.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 6, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> I moved my second character to a new town a few months ago.Here's how it worked for me:
> -You'll need two ACNL cartridges, and two 3DS's
> -As you know,only a non-mayor character can move to a new town.They will become mayor of the new town.
> -Your house,your inventory and your bells all transfer to your new town.Anything that's in your mailbox or stuff you're selling in Re-tail will not transfer over.
> ...



Very interesting, great info ^^ I always wondered how that processed worked too. That's quite a helpful feature if you're starting a second town and have two DS's. I tried running two towns and couldn't manage it though lol.


----------

